# Would like to switch from Fromm to Farmina



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok this might turn long. I have a Lab and a small Border Collie mix that I can rotate different brands, protein sources, and grain or no grains with absolutely no GI issues. Right now the Lab is eating Hi-Tek Naturals Alaskan grain free and the Border Collie mix is eating Fromm Grain Free Game-Bird.
My mom has a 29 month old rescue PB Border Collie that is also eating Fromm Game-Bird. Her and I split the cost of a 12# bag from Petflow once monthly.
Little background on her dog. When we first adopted her we started her out eating Hi-Tek Naturals chicken and rice, she had anal gland stink. So after about three or four bags of that food I had mom try her on the Game-Bird. She did great with it. After quite a few months of being on that I asked her if she was ok with me rotating proteins. So we switched to Fromm Lamb and Lentil and she also did well on that for numerous bags. Then we tried the surf and turf last bag and she had anal gland stink again.
To me that means chicken and fish apparently give her anal gland problems. Maybe I am crazy, but I don' think so.
I would like to get the Farmina Ancestral low grain Chicken for my two and might as well put moms dog on it as well.
Don't get me wrong I like Fromm, but I'd like to get away from peas, just a personal preference.
So would you try the chicken formula of Farmina with this dog or just get the lamb formula?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't tried Farmina. You could try the grain inclusive fromm four star foods. They are less expensive too. Once Echos bag of salmon tunalini is gone were going to try the salmon ala veg which is about ten bucks cheaper for four pounds more food for the biggest bags. She's been on grain free a long time so I'm not sure how she will do with the grains but it's worth a try. 

Sorry probably not helpful in the least, am I!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Well you did get me to look at the other Fromm formulas! They all however are below 26% protein and I prefer to keep my dogs above that. Thank you for your input though!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

It sounds like the dog gets the stink fairly quickly - maybe try a 5 lb bag. Zoey is about 35 lbs and gets a cup a day - 5 lbs gives us about 20 days. I typically buy 1 or 2 5 lb bags to see how she likes it ... I've been known in the past to pick up a big bag of dog food because it's less expensive and the dog doesn't like it so now I buy smaller bags and if all goes well buy a larger size.

I am feeding Zoey Farmina now and it is an interesting food - it smells different then any other food I've fed, it's kibble is huge and it has a grittiness to it but Zoey seems to love it and the price when you can get it on sale isn't too bad.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> It sounds like the dog gets the stink fairly quickly - maybe try a 5 lb bag. Zoey is about 35 lbs and gets a cup a day - 5 lbs gives us about 20 days. I typically buy 1 or 2 5 lb bags to see how she likes it ... I've been known in the past to pick up a big bag of dog food because it's less expensive and the dog doesn't like it so now I buy smaller bags and if all goes well buy a larger size.
> 
> I am feeding Zoey Farmina now and it is an interesting food - it smells different then any other food I've fed, it's kibble is huge and it has a grittiness to it but Zoey seems to love it and the price when you can get it on sale isn't too bad.


You are right! I could just buy the large bag for my Lab and BC mix and just take five pounds or so to my mom and tell her to give it a try. I don't know why I didn't think of that. Curious where do you find Farmina on sale at? I think I am only going to get it by ordering online. I believe the nearest store that would get it for me is 1 hour one way and they would charge more than the online distributors.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I kind of lucked out. I wanted to buy the Farmina Ancestral Chicken and Chewy had it on sale for $36 for the large bag BUT I procrastinated and they ran out. I was able to get it at Amazon on sale for $42 which is still kind of inexpensive for the food. I think Sport Dog Food has it for $44 and they may even have a $10 coupon for first time orders.


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Farmina is probably the best dry food on the market now. They are fairly simple foods but lots of meat protein and only animal fat and no ingredient gimmicks. 

I like the Chicken GF very much and for $65 I think its an excellent value for a 37% protein food given the amount you feed is substantially less.

I also like that they disclose so much. I am a bit of a gear head so the technical way the food is made is interesting.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

My dogs are on the Farmina Herring. Yes it's more expensive but they eat way less. 80 and 90 pound GSDs get 2 cups a day. In the big bag I get there is 120 cups. If you go to the Farmina Facebook page and message them they can help. I'm lucky, I have two places that I can get it locally. Both offer 15 off purchase after I spend 300. Farmina also offered coupons and for my food I use a 15 dollar off coupon, which makes the bag that was $80 now $65. Add in that 15 off the store adds and I do ok.


----------



## Siould (Jan 2, 2015)

Fromm is too high in protein. It is also too high in fat. Hi-Tek Naturals Grain Free Alaskan Fish Formula is also too high in protein. Fromm Game Bird contains too much protein. It is also too high in fat, like all of their other foods. It is too high in fiber. Hi-Tek Naturals Chicken Meal & Rice Fitness Formula for Adult Dogs is also too high in protein. But, the Fromm Game Bird is even higher in protein, which is worse. It contains way too much fat for a dog. Too much fiber, too. Fromm Lamb and Lentil also contains too much protein. As is Fromm Surf and Turf. You are probably causing her problems by feeding her too much protein. Too much fat is bad for a dog, too. I can’t find the GA of the Farmina formula you are talking about. There is nothing wrong with feeding your dog peas. Looking at the other Farmina formulas, it looks to be too low in protein for an adult dog.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Siould said:


> I can’t find the GA of the Farmina formula you are talking about. There is nothing wrong with feeding your dog peas. Looking at the other Farmina formulas, it looks to be too low in protein for an adult dog.


The Farmina I feed is 37% protein and it's a meat protein. Peas are not a great ingredient. I did a lot of research and Farmina as a food/kibble will be hard to beat from processing right down to the ingredients used.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Siould said:


> Fromm is too high in protein. It is also too high in fat. Hi-Tek Naturals Grain Free Alaskan Fish Formula is also too high in protein. Fromm Game Bird contains too much protein. It is also too high in fat, like all of their other foods. It is too high in fiber. Hi-Tek Naturals Chicken Meal & Rice Fitness Formula for Adult Dogs is also too high in protein. But, the Fromm Game Bird is even higher in protein, which is worse. It contains way too much fat for a dog. Too much fiber, too. Fromm Lamb and Lentil also contains too much protein. As is Fromm Surf and Turf. You are probably causing her problems by feeding her too much protein. Too much fat is bad for a dog, too. I can’t find the GA of the Farmina formula you are talking about. There is nothing wrong with feeding your dog peas. Looking at the other Farmina formulas, it looks to be too low in protein for an adult dog.


According to my niece's veterinary textbook the acceptable range for protein is from 18-30%. Acceptable fat levels from 10-20%, and the PHOSPHORUS content is what can cause the kidney issues in dogs, not high protein. Dog foods that are above 1% phosphorus can potentially cause kidney damage from too much mineral content- basically, the higher the phosphorus, the more bone in the "meat meal" than meat... A poor quality meat meal. Ideal phosphorus content is from 0.4-0.9%. 

So... Fromm is fine (on the high end of phosphorus), Hi-Tek is fine, Farmina is fine. I have fed Fromm for years. Years. I get bloodwork done annually on 3 of my dogs and every six months on my senior. Kidney values are always a concern for her because she is also on Metacam for arthritis. They have been well within normal range for the last 4 years (since she's been on metacam). The other 3 have normal bloodwork as well. 

Meanwhile, Science Diet is very high is carbs. While there's not necessarily something wrong with carbs, per se, higher carbs contribute to weight gain, diabetes and just plain hungry dogs. :/ 

I'm very happy you are satisfied with Science Diet, (And I use the oral care food as treats around here), but my dogs tried it and got very fat (and I feed by calories) and lost coat. What once was gloriously silky soft turned into mothy, wiry coat in about 3 weeks time. Add to that goopy ears. This food didn't work for my dogs. 

And I tend to agree with you on Orijen, as it is quite high in phosphorus, but also did not work for my dogs. 

Good luck with your sleepless pug.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Siould said:


> Fromm is too high in protein. It is also too high in fat. Hi-Tek Naturals Grain Free Alaskan Fish Formula is also too high in protein. Fromm Game Bird contains too much protein. It is also too high in fat, like all of their other foods. It is too high in fiber. Hi-Tek Naturals Chicken Meal & Rice Fitness Formula for Adult Dogs is also too high in protein. But, the Fromm Game Bird is even higher in protein, which is worse. It contains way too much fat for a dog. Too much fiber, too. Fromm Lamb and Lentil also contains too much protein. As is Fromm Surf and Turf. You are probably causing her problems by feeding her too much protein. Too much fat is bad for a dog, too. I can’t find the GA of the Farmina formula you are talking about. There is nothing wrong with feeding your dog peas. Looking at the other Farmina formulas, it looks to be too low in protein for an adult dog.


Fromm Game Bird is 29% protein, 17% fat, 3.5% fiber; Hi-tek chicken and rice fitness is 26/16. You say those are too high in protein and yet also say that puppies need about 30% protein. 
Farmina Chicken adult is 30% protein, the lamb is 28%, the herring is 37% and you say those formulas are too low?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Siould said:


> Fromm is too high in protein. It is also too high in fat. Hi-Tek Naturals Grain Free Alaskan Fish Formula is also too high in protein. Fromm Game Bird contains too much protein. It is also too high in fat, like all of their other foods. It is too high in fiber. Hi-Tek Naturals Chicken Meal & Rice Fitness Formula for Adult Dogs is also too high in protein. But, the Fromm Game Bird is even higher in protein, which is worse. It contains way too much fat for a dog. Too much fiber, too. Fromm Lamb and Lentil also contains too much protein. As is Fromm Surf and Turf. You are probably causing her problems by feeding her too much protein. Too much fat is bad for a dog, too. I can’t find the GA of the Farmina formula you are talking about. There is nothing wrong with feeding your dog peas. Looking at the other Farmina formulas, it looks to be too low in protein for an adult dog.


Who are you? You didn't even talk about what i was asking. You feed science diet right? I didn't say anything about protein OR fat. My dogs have blood work and I check their urine by sending off protein/creAtine ratio every six months. So thanks for your reply, but I will taking that with a grain of salt.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

My Farmina arrived yesterday. Will keep an update on how all three dogs do on it.


----------

